# L&M Inventory Blowout Sale



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

The annual inventory blowout sale is coming up this weekend - has anyone seen any lists from individual stores yet? I was told that they would be on the website today, but nothing appears yet.

I don't need anything (except for a 335 but that can wait), but won't pass up a good deal if I stumble across one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

colchar said:


> ...but won't pass up a good deal if I stumble across one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

Retail sucks for me because of the sales tax. 25% off - 13% HST = 12% savings. Used gear routinely 50% or greater, no tax.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't believe it. I'm used to getting emails from L&M about their sales, but I just got a robe-call from them!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Tarbender said:


> I'm used to getting emails from L&M about their sales, but I just got a robe-call from them!


Yeah, me too, and no e-mail about it yet... kinda weird.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I got the email, but no lists yet. 


Player99 said:


> Retail sucks for me because of the sales tax. 25% off - 13% HST = 12% savings. Used gear routinely 50% or greater, no tax.


Riiiight, that makes sense because you only pay tax on sale items


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2018)

jdto said:


> I got the email, but no lists yet.
> 
> Riiiight, that makes sense because you only pay tax on sale items


Yes. I shoplift, burgle or strong arm all new full priced items. If I buy used it's paid for with the proceeds of crime. Armed robbery usually.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Yes. I shoplift, burgle or strong arm all new full priced items. If I buy used it's paid for with the proceeds of crime. Armed robbery usually.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I will probably show up at a L&M location at some point during the times they are open for that sale--might not buy anything--but I'll be checking it out--especially if they have some cables & stuff on for a good price...


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Retail sucks for me because of the sales tax. 25% off - 13% HST = 12% savings.


You learned math differently than I did.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'll be in the US.

Someone grab me a cheap twin.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Someone grab me a cheap twin.


I could grab it...but I doubt that I could lift/move it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

cdntac said:


> You learned math differently than I did.


What is wrong with that calculation? Or do you never include the tax in the cost of your goods / purchases?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> What is wrong with that calculation? Or do you never include the tax in the cost of your goods / purchases?


Derp.

$1,000 x 1.13=$1,130

$750 x 1.13=$847.50

$1,130 - $847.50=$282.50

282.50 / $1,130 = 0.25 x 100 = 25%

It's still 25% off even after you pay the tax.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

jdto said:


> Derp.
> 
> $1,000 x 1.13=$1,130
> 
> ...


I always consider it as a permanent negative sale of 13%. So for me, all stores are always having an ADD 13% SALE. When they offer 25% off, it is in reality 12% off.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> I could grab it...but I doubt that I could lift/move it.


Bring @Hamstrung


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> Bring @Hamstrung


My back's worse than his!!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> My back's worse than his!!


Uuh @laristotle you're up haha


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Player99 said:


> When they offer 25% off, it is in reality 12% off.


You didn't do well in math class, did you?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I always consider it as a permanent negative sale of 13%. So for me, all stores are always having an ADD 13% SALE. When they offer 25% off, it is in reality 12% off.


LOL you keep doubling down on your error.

It's still 25% off the total you would normally pay, because you always pay tax. As my previous example showed you...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

cdntac said:


> You didn't do well in math class, did you?


Anarchists rarely do.


jdto said:


> because you always pay tax


Doesn't want to, yet expects the state to take care of him.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Uuh @laristotle you're up haha


He has a bad knee.

I should likely ask my wife.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

Budda said:


> Uuh @laristotle you're up haha


I have the knee problem.
It's why I downsized for light weight.

edit; thanks Dave. Beat me to it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

jdto said:


> LOL you keep doubling down on your error.
> 
> It's still 25% off the total you would normally pay, because you always pay tax. As my previous example showed you...


It is the perception of the reality. The price marked is always wrong, by 13%. Mentally I don't get sucked into the game as you obviously have to the point of questioning my ability to comprehend simple mathematics to try to insult me. You are a perfect little tax paying slave.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

cdntac said:


> You didn't do well in math class, did you?


Actually I excelled at calculus, functions and relations and algebra. You are another tax paying drone robot.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Player99 said:


> Actually I excelled at calculus, functions and relations and algebra. You are another tax paying drone robot.


Ok then. Can you complete the equation below for me Mr. Mathematician?

Let's say we have a $100 item and today it's on sale for 25% off at Joe Blow's Guitar Shop.

(100 - 25%) + 13% = X

Define X.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> It is the perception of the reality. The price marked is always wrong, by 13%. Mentally I don't get sucked into the game as you obviously have to the point of questioning my ability to comprehend simple mathematics to try to insult me. You are a perfect little tax paying slave.


HAHAHAHAHA

I'm not trying to insult you, so take it down a notch. Your logic is still wrong and it has nothing to do with my opinion on taxes or whether I like paying them or not.

If you buy something from a store, you pay taxes. Those taxes, regardless of the discount on the product, are 13%. Whether you want to say the price is marked wrong by 13% or not is immaterial. If you went to Long & McQuade and bought an item priced at the tax slave, incorrect price of $1,000, then the enlightened, correct price is $1,130. If they have a 25% off sale, then the tax slave price is $750, but the woke-dude price that you would see is $847.50, which--and here's where your logic breaks down--IS STILL 25% OFF THE REGULAR PRICE, NOT 12%.

If you apply the discount after tax on the sale price and before tax on the regular price, your comparison of prices is flawed.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

jdto said:


> HAHAHAHAHA
> 
> I'm not trying to insult you, so take it down a notch. Your logic is still wrong and it has nothing to do with my opinion on taxes or whether I like paying them or not.
> 
> ...


With my logic, I rarely buy anything new. I f*cking hate taxes. As much as I hate taxes, I hate paying for parking. Especially at hospitals. The CEO makes $4,500,000 per year while we scurry around like rats to pay $15-$20 entrance fee (tax) to access our "free" health care. I know where the closest free parking is at all the hospitals I go to.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

cdntac said:


> Ok then. Can you complete the equation below for me Mr. Mathematician?
> 
> Let's say we have a $100 item and today it's on sale for 25% off at Joe Blow's Guitar Shop.
> 
> ...


I don't answer questions.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> With my logic, I rarely buy anything new. I f*cking hate taxes. As much as I hate taxes, I hate paying for parking. Especially at hospitals. The CEO makes $4,500,000 per year while we scurry around like rats to pay $15-$20 entrance fee (tax) to access our "free" health care. I know where the closest free parking is at all the hospitals I go to.


Not buying new is a different story and understandable. I also understand your resentment for high CEO salaries and high taxes. My point stands about the 25% either way.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

Of course not. 

Let's make it even simpler then for the guy who exceled at calculus, functions and relations and algebra. 

We'll make it multiple choice. 

If, as your math goes, you're saving 12% when purchasing an item at 25% off and then adding 13% tax, choose one of the following answers to this scenario. 

You buy at $100 item at 25% off and then pay 13% tax. 

How much did you end up paying? 

A) $88
B) $92.50
C) $84.75


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

jdto said:


> Not buying new is a different story and understandable. I also understand your resentment for high CEO salaries and high taxes. My point stands about the 25% either way.


I agree with you, and you are technically correct. Your math is 100% correct. I resent the tax, and always resent it. Unless it is 40% off, (37%) it is no sale when I think about the 13% tax. 

I also resent any other fees that have been created or piled onto us in the last 40 years. TV delivery, cell phones, land lines and features... I like organic food, but it seems wrong to pay a premium for food without added poisons.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

D) Too Much


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

cdntac said:


> Of course not.
> 
> Let's make it even simpler then for the guy who exceled at calculus, functions and relations and algebra.
> 
> ...


I am not your trained monkey. Unless there is a cookie or a treat for the correct answer.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

you're saving 15.25%, and they are paying your PST! What a deal! Let's all go buy Martins


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cdntac said:


> Ok then. Can you complete the equation below for me Mr. Mathematician?
> 
> Let's say we have a $100 item and today it's on sale for 25% off at Joe Blow's Guitar Shop.
> 
> ...



When all else fails, X=8.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> With my logic, I rarely buy anything new. I f*cking hate taxes. As much as I hate taxes, I hate paying for parking. Especially at hospitals. The CEO makes $4,500,000 per year while we scurry around like rats to pay $15-$20 entrance fee (tax) to access our "free" health care. I know where the closest free parking is at all the hospitals I go to.



Hates paying taxes but is happy to use the hospitals that those taxes help pay for......................


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

Lincoln said:


> you're saving 15.25%, and they are paying your PST! What a deal! Let's all go buy Martins


Do they subtract the 25% off the store price or the store price with the tax?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I agree with you, and you are technically correct. Your math is 100% correct. I resent the tax, and always resent it. Unless it is 40% off, (37%) it is no sale when I think about the 13% tax.
> 
> I also resent any other fees that have been created or piled onto us in the last 40 years. TV delivery, cell phones, land lines and features... I like organic food, but it seems wrong to pay a premium for food without added poisons.



If you think that organic food is somehow pure, you are a fool.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

colchar said:


> Hates paying taxes but is happy to use the hospitals that those taxes help pay for......................


I though the taxes paid for $12,500,000 skating rinks.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I though the taxes paid for $12,500,000 skating rinks.



Then you are clearly too ignorant to understand that the skating rink was paid for by the federal government and that healthcare is a provincial responsibility in Canada.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Do they subtract the 25% off the store price or the store price with the tax?


Technically both, because the tax is calculated on the base price. Reduce the base price by 25% and you reduce the tax-in price by 25%.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

jdto said:


> Technically both, because the tax is calculated on the base price. Reduce the base price by 25% and you reduce the tax-in price by 25%.


The funny part is that his wrong equation equaling 12% is even wrong itself. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

colchar said:


> Then you are clearly too ignorant to understand that the skating rink was paid for by the federal government and that healthcare is a provincial responsibility in Canada.


News flash. The feds transfer money to the provinces.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

cdntac said:


> The funny part is that his wrong equation equaling 12% is even wrong itself. Lol.


Yup. Everybody funny. Now you funny too.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

Tarbender said:


> I just got a robe-call from them!





troyhead said:


> Yeah, me too, and no e-mail about it yet... kinda weird.


I just got that call too. 
I'd like to get a call when something gets traded in and is put on the floor at an irresistible price.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> News flash. The feds transfer money to the provinces.



That money is a drop in the bucket - the vast majority of the money for healthcare comes from the provincial governments. Have you not noticed the complaints about the provincial Liberals and what they have done to healthcare in Ontario, or their constant claims about what they are allegedly doing to fix the situation? Or are you too woke to pay attention to the news?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

colchar said:


> That money is a drop in the bucket - the vast majority of the money for healthcare comes from the provincial governments. Have you not noticed the complaints about the provincial Liberals and what they have done to healthcare in Ontario, or their constant claims about what they are allegedly doing to fix the situation? Or are you too woke to pay attention to the news?


What news? The ones the corporations and 1%ers want you to see after they bought the media? Harper and the Aggressive Conservatives did more to try to privatize health care than anything the Liberals have done.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Specific store deals are out!

https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlowoutSale


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Specific store deals are out!
> 
> https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlowoutSale



I was just about to post this.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> Specific store deals are out!


I was just about to complain that they were not out yet, as I must have checked just before they posted them. Or they are reading my mind... it's probably that one.

PS: @Player99 - Given your disdain for sales tax, why haven't you moved to Alberta where everyone is always having only an ADD 5% SALE. According to my calculations, that's 8% less. Or is it more? I'm confused by the new math. Let's say "8% betterer". It used to be an ADD 7% SALE, but some goof changed it to 5% a while back. Anyway, it's still more than the listed asking price, but it is betterer than Ontario. As an added bonus, milk doesn't come in bags in Alberta either. It's a win-win all around.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Milk made me do it....


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

troyhead said:


> I was just about to complain that they were not out yet, as I must have checked just before they posted them. Or they are reading my mind... it's probably that one.
> 
> PS: @Player99 - Given your disdain for sales tax, why haven't you moved to Alberta where everyone is always having only an ADD 5% SALE. According to my calculations, that's 8% less. Or is it more? I'm confused by the new math. Let's say "8% betterer". It used to be an ADD 7% SALE, but some goof changed it to 5% a while back. Anyway, it's still more than the listed asking price, but it is betterer than Ontario. As an added bonus, milk doesn't come in bags in Alberta either. It's a win-win all around.


Morer temptinger than here.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

JBFairthorne said:


> Milk made me do it....


You guys are all lactating at the chance to pay taxes.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> What news? The ones the corporations and 1%ers want you to see after they bought the media? Harper and the Aggressive Conservatives did more to try to privatize health care than anything the Liberals have done.



You're a special one. What was it like riding the short bus to school every day?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

colchar said:


> You're a special one. What was it like riding the short bus to school every day?


It fun as we would splash you with mud from head to toe and laugh and laugh.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Google is an interesting tool, because if you search for some of the specific model numbers you can find some items listed in past "clearance" sales. I guess L&M aren't too worried about keeping inventory around because everything I found previously listed is still the same price as when it was unsold from the previous big sale (and in some cases is listed for even more now!)

Oh, and if the phone calls and Facebook ads weren't enough, I just received a text from them too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

I just called my local store, which is a 100 km drive. Sale starts Friday. Last year it was very very cold. The store opens at 10:00 am. The lineup outside started at 8:00 am or earlier, and by 10:00 am it went around the block. This is the biggest tax collecting day of their year by far.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I also resent any other fees that have been created or piled onto us in the last 40 years. TV delivery, cell phones, land lines and features... I like organic food, but it seems wrong to pay a premium for food without added poisons.


But do you favour the kind of government that needs big taxes to operate?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I'll be in the US.
> 
> Someone grab me a cheap twin.



Kanata has two of them for $999 each.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2018)

allthumbs56 said:


> But do you favour the kind of government that needs big taxes to operate?


It's not the collection, but the squandering by all govts, regardless of party or level. I am a measly peasant, and my lifetime earnings won't cover the gas to fly a politician one way to his resort vacation.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

colchar said:


> Kanata has two of them for $999 each.


Thats not cheap though


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

jdto said:


> Derp.


Thanks for this, I was running out of ways to describe the buffoons and their associated buffoonery at work.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> It's not the collection, but the squandering by all govts, regardless of party or level. I am a measly peasant, and my lifetime earnings won't cover the gas to fly a politician one way to his resort vacation.


I agree with you on the squandering. It is obscene. But why are you complaining, it seems like many of us pay more in taxes per year than you make per year.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> I'll be in the US.
> 
> Someone grab me a cheap twin.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Wardo said:


> I agree with you on the squandering. It is obscene. But why are you complaining, it seems like many of us pay more in taxes per year than you make per year.



But we're drones and he is woke so that makes it OK. Or something................


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


>





I swear, something like that ran through my mind when I first saw his post.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


>


To hell with you Cheezy, I’m takin both of them ... lol


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

nkjanssen said:


> So this L&M inventory blowout is a scheme by the federal government to make us pay more taxes?


Yeah, carbon taxes and sunny ways ain’t cutting it so time to pay the freight.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Meh. Used Marshall 4x12 is the same price they always are. $899


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I like where this is going.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


>


the last thing these twins are is cheap


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> I like where this is going.


sweet potato yams


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

6 momths 0% interest is the main thing I can see.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I agree with you on the squandering. It is obscene. But why are you complaining, it seems like many of us pay more in taxes per year than you make per year.


Bragging is ugly.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


>


Blow-OUT, not Blow-UP


Player99 said:


> I just called my local store, which is a 100 km drive. Sale starts Friday. Last year it was very very cold. The store opens at 10:00 am. The lineup outside started at 8:00 am or earlier, and by 10:00 am it went around the block. This is the biggest tax collecting day of their year by far.


There's a super secret extra 40% off for you if you show up at 4am. It's like the McD's secret menu items. Don't tell anyone though, it's exclusively for you. And no tax!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

Wardo said:


> I agree with you on the squandering. It is obscene. But why are you complaining, it seems like many of us pay more in taxes per year than you make per year.


It's not polite to count other people's money.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Bragging is ugly.


You put your “lifetime earnings”’in issue and from your own admission it would seem that most of us paying more in taxes than you make in a year is more of a statement of fact than anything to brag about. In any event, you would appear to be a man who fortune could not save.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Meh. Used Marshall 4x12 is the same price they always are. $899



There is one at my local store for $375. I haven't seen it but will check it out tomorrow. I expect it to be in rough shape.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jb welder said:


> Blow-OUT, not Blow-UP


Looking at those two I would hope that there would be _some_ kind of blowing going on.................


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

nkjanssen said:


> So this L&M inventory blowout is a scheme by the federal government to make us pay more taxes?


Yes. It is part of the new minimum wage hike.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> Looking at those two I would hope that there would be _some_ kind of blowing going on.................


hmmm, classy post


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

Wardo said:


> You put your “lifetime earnings”’in issue and from your own admission it would seem that most of us paying more in taxes than you make in a year is more of a statement of fact than anything to brag about. In any event, you would appear to be a man who fortune could not save.


It can cost millions of dollars to fire up a big plane and fly it half way around the world. A plane taking off can burn more fuel than a full time traveling salesman uses in his entire lifetime. Your Boss Hogg is showing.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> ... I am a measly peasant ...


That has been evident for some time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

Wardo said:


> That has been evident for some time.


Oh! You wounded me. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...........


Boss Hog.


----------



## Captn Platypus (May 27, 2017)

Some people got robocalls, some got texts, I got an email. 

There’s some good deals on keyboards at my local L&M. Might have to go visit the partner at work this weekend. I always walk out with too many things that I probably don’t need though.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL

Wants to eat health food and drink soy lattes and pay too much for the privilege, but hates to pay taxes to support roads and hospitals and schools, etc. (I don't blame him for the 'school' part, since the one he attended apparently is very broken).

Thinks things like land lines and cellphones and internet should be free, while still not wanting to pay any taxes to support them if they were (hint: there's no such thing as 'free', someone's paying for it). 


Anyone wanna guess which age group this fella's in?


----------



## patski (Feb 7, 2018)

I've checked fliers for all L&Ms in driving distance and thank the gods, no one has anyone I'm foaming at the mouth for, LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> Wants to eat health food and drink soy lattes and pay too much for the privilege, but hates to pay taxes to support roads and hospitals and schools, etc. (I don't blame him for the 'school' part, since the one he attended apparently is very broken).
> 
> ...


Such an aggressive conservative argument. Enjoy lining up to pay your taxes.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> LOL
> 
> Wants to eat health food and drink soy lattes and pay too much for the privilege, but hates to pay taxes to support roads and hospitals and schools, etc. _*(I don't blame him for the 'school' part, since the one he attended apparently is very broken).*_



You, Sir, win the forum for today. Well played.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

colchar said:


> You, Sir, win the forum for today. Well played.


If that's all it takes in your mind to "win the forum" your prostate has swollen enough to affect your judgement.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I got a text from them yesterday. Totally wasn't expecting that.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I just paid $100 for some trail runners that are regular retail about $170 or so. Did I actually save any money with this purchase (other than the obvious answer that if you spent money, how could you be saving anything) or did I just pay more in tax?

Modern math is so hard


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> If that's all it takes in your mind to "win the forum" your prostate has swollen enough to affect your judgement.



Methinks you doth protest too much. He burned you, and you know it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

colchar said:


> Methinks you doth protest too much. He burned you, and you know it.


Yes I am so badly burned by some geriatrics gushing over the Long and McQuade "sale". 
Too bad you guys can't wait in line for the deals cause you have to pee pee.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Player99 said:


> Yes I am so badly burned by some geriatrics gushing over the Long and McQuade "sale".
> Too bad you guys can't wait in line for the deals cause you have to pee pee.



Is it your goal to prove that you are a fuckwit on a daily basis? We all know that about you, there is no need to keep reinforcing it. Or are you so pathetically insecure that you need to prove it to us every single day, and often multiple times per day?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

colchar said:


> Is it your goal to prove that you are a fuckwit on a daily basis? We all know that about you, there is no need to keep reinforcing it. Or are you so pathetically insecure that you need to prove it to us every single day, and often multiple times per day?


 Hahahahaha

You so funny hahaha


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

colchar said:


> Is it your goal to prove that you are a fuckwit on a daily basis? We all know that about you, there is no need to keep reinforcing it. Or are you so pathetically insecure that you need to prove it to us every single day, and often multiple times per day?


You guys who all know THAT about me:











Me:


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Methinks it is time to update my ignore list.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

colchar said:


> Methinks it is time to update my ignore list.


And get your prostate checked. You're way to crotchety Mr. Wilson.







burned


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

There's a Strat in Charlottetown for $699, just don't bother calling about the condition of it, pictures or general friendly service for that matter.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

colchar said:


> Methinks it is time to update my ignore list.


I guess it isn't just kids these days..,..


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Such an aggressive conservative argument. Enjoy lining up to pay your taxes.


It's just that your 'arguments' have all the accuracy of a sawed off shotgun at 50 yards. (I am hoping the mention of firearms and using SI doesn't explode your oh-so-millenial head.)

I get it, as a milleniaLiberal, you don't want to pay taxes but are happy to offload them to your children (I know, still 15 years away) and grandchildren (add another 30 years to that). As you get into your 20s, you'll come to realize that it isn't always a good idea to piss off your progeny - they will be choosing your long-term care.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> It's just that your 'arguments' have all the accuracy of a sawed off shotgun at 50 yards. (I am hoping the mention of firearms and using SI doesn't explode your oh-so-millenial head.)
> 
> I get it, as a milleniaLiberal, you don't want to pay taxes but are happy to offload them to your children (I know, still 15 years away) and grandchildren (add another 30 years to that). As you get into your 20s, you'll come to realize that it isn't always a good idea to piss off your progeny - they will be choosing your long-term care.


Fuck the kids, especially ones that are pre-sperm / glint-in-eye. Just because I am a teenager doesn't mean I have to agree with grouchy douchebags blathering on and on.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> Fuck the kids, especially ones that are pre-sperm / glint-in-eye. Just because I am a teenager doesn't mean I have to agree with grouchy douchebags blathering on and on.


Hey, shouldn't you either be at your local L&M sale, or in 3rd period Algebra?


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I got a text, and email... no canned phone call though. Not sure I "need" anything... not that it's ever stopped me. 

She did say that if I came home with "one more guitar...." I don't fish, "_but I'm gonna miss her_"


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Anybody buy anything?

Dishwasher started leaking Wednesday night so there goes my gear fund. I'll be living vicariously through you guys for any purchases...don't let me down!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> Hey, shouldn't you either be at your local L&M sale, or in 3rd period Algebra?


I am at the pool hall with the other cool kids.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Player99 said:


> I am at the pool hall with the other cool kids.


Ahhhh! Ensuring you'll never have to pay much income tax. Good plan!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Picked up a pair of Yorkville NX20s to replace a pair of speakers that were damaged in a flood last year and a Sennheiser wireless mic kit. No guitar gear though.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

vadsy said:


> the last thing these twins are is cheap




Thats the first thing I thought.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I snagged a Marshall 1960A 4x12 for $375. I don't need a 4x12 for home use, but at that price I would have been stupid not to buy it. Plus, if I decide I don't want it I know someone who does and who has offered $650 for it (this despite knowing exactly what I paid for it) so I can't go wrong.

But wait...I paid taxes. Oh my God, it seems that I didn't snag a good deal but, instead, took it up the poop chute like all the other sheeple out there. Damn, I wish I could be as woke as some around here who have the world all figured out.

I also tried to snag an ES-335 over the phone from the Kanata store but it had a Bigsby installed (drilled, not simply mounted on the bridge posts) and some Celtic symbol affixed to the guitar so, even at $1625, it was overpriced (that was the manager of my local store's assessment of it).


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

sux paying tax. Having said that I do only pay the 5% portion. Unless its a car I pay zero tax.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I think I'll take a break now and go down to the Hamilton L&M store and see if there is anything worth grabbing.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

guitarman2 said:


> sux paying tax. Having said that I do only pay the 5% portion. Unless its a car I pay zero tax.


I hate you.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well went last night--saw some suff I liked that was still more than I can afford right now--and other stuff I already have or don't need--left empty handed...

Oh well, stuff I'm lookign for probably wouldn't have been a big deal--but still enjoyed having a browse...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea, I went, I saw, I did not conquer.

I went right to the used pedal display. Nothing interesting there (not like the year I got an EH B9 for $100). 

Right beside it was that 50 watt Stiletto @ $750 - good deal for a good amp. But I thought I'd think about it and see if someone else snatches it up. And there was - a young feller, mid 20s, saw it right after me and grabbed it. He was chuffed. I'm glad he picked it up. Maybe the first good amp he's ever had, who knows. I bet his ears were bleeding last night! None the less, he needed it a lot more than I did. 

Also saw a used Taylor 12 fret slotted headstock, but it wasn't used enough (as in 'price'). Plus, they weren't interested in a trade so I just walked. 

But I did see some people I haven't seen in a few years, sniffin' for deals just like me. That's always cool.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, I went, I saw, I did not conquer.
> 
> I went right to the used pedal display. Nothing interesting there (not like the year I got an EH B9 for $100).


Now that I would not have passed up...





High/Deaf said:


> But I did see some people I haven't seen in a few years, sniffin' for deals just like me. That's always cool.


That's cool when that happens.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

johnnyshaka said:


> Anybody buy anything?



No, but I was tempted. If anyone else is interested, London South has a perfect Jeff Beck Strat for $1600. Beautiful Strat and a pretty good price imho.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bw66 said:


> Picked up a pair of Yorkville NX20s to replace a pair of speakers that were damaged in a flood last year and a Sennheiser wireless mic kit. No guitar gear though.


Well, one of the speakers went back today - horn not working - but they're going to fix it for me.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Right beside it was that 50 watt Stiletto @ $750 - good deal for a good amp. But I thought I'd think about it and see if someone else snatches it up. And there was - a young feller, mid 20s, saw it right after me and grabbed it. He was chuffed. I'm glad he picked it up. Maybe the first good amp he's ever had, who knows. I bet his ears were bleeding last night! None the less, he needed it a lot more than I did.


Ya gotta love it when something like that happens.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

I looked at the flyer online...and $50-100 off isnt much of a blowout to me...so didnt go

But the local one posted on FB that they had a used wine red LP Studio for $600...if it were white i wouldve rushed over...


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Kanata had one of those Danelectro Tape Delay boxes for $79.99. I called at lunch time on Friday and they told me it was already gone.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

ezcomes said:


> I looked at the flyer online...and $50-100 off isnt much of a blowout to me...so didnt go


While the new stuff isn't usually on sale for all that much off, there are great deals to be had on used gear.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

I scored an Epi LP Custom for $209. Korean too! Gonna mod the crap out of it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

dmc69 said:


> I scored an Epi LP Custom for $209. Korean too! Gonna mod the crap out of it.


Nice score.

Did you snag it at the Brampton store?

I was thinking of grabbing an Epi Custom to modify for slide use but put it out of my mind for a while, so wasn't paying attention to those models during the sale.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Most of the stuff here fell in the average price for average gear category. The one or two good items got picked up early and I have zero interest in waiting in a line for an hour or two to save a few bucks.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

All I ended up buying were some pics. I did try a Tele though that I really liked.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> Most of the stuff here fell in the average price for average gear category. The one or two good items got picked up early and I have zero interest in waiting in a line for an hour or two to save a few bucks.


Last big sale they had I went by one on my lunch--and the line up was out the door and across the parking lot & towards the road--no way I would have made it inside before I had to go back to work--and no desire to wait any way...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Chitmo said:


> Most of the stuff here fell in the average price for average gear category. The one or two good items got picked up early and I have zero interest in waiting in a line for an hour or two to save a few bucks.



There was an amp I was interested in at the Bedford store. An AC15 if I remember correctly (there were a couple of combos I was interested in at various stores as I am looking for something that is more easily moved around the room/house than my JCM800).


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

colchar said:


> Nice score.
> 
> Did you snag it at the Brampton store?
> 
> I was thinking of grabbing an Epi Custom to modify for slide use but put it out of my mind for a while, so wasn't paying attention to those models during the sale.


Not a chance! I've abandoned the Brampton store over north york and Scarborough. They price their stuff a lot better in my experience.


----------

